# Make app switching closer to WebOS [SOLVED + VIDEO!] [Update: Now with High Res Thumbnails!]



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

UPDATE2: We now have 800x572 thumbnails thanks to Dubi (post #33)! Please try out tbob18's mod on post(#57) Will add new video soon!

UPDATE: Please refer to post #7 for Pacosal's download and instructions. Working for me (Alpha2). All the functionality is there but kind of pointless without higher resolution thumbnail previews. Hopefully this can be resolved

Video demo:





________________________

Original post:

Hello,

I was wondering if the Horizonal Switcher app mod for the galaxy nexus works for the hp touchpad like this:

http://rootzwiki.com...uild-17-update/

Has anyone tried this with theirs yet?

I thought this mod would work great with something like Task Changer that has been blowing up in a thread not to far below.
You just use the Swipe from the bottom to bring up the recent apps and it will be side ways and you can switch or close them just like WebOS!

it doesnt have to be Task Changer but it can also be like SwipePad or wave launcher or anything of the same gesture-ish function.

Also It would be nice if Itching Thumb Task Switcher worked for ICS and didnt get taken off the market as well. O well.... Just trying to make this more like WebOS you know lol

Thanks in advance!

-Airwreck


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

So I got a reply on the official forum I linked:



Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> The flashable zip will not work.
> However, you can manually do the edits listed in the OP and it should.
> 
> Or you can install AOKP for the touchpad.


So I must ask how do I start with the manual edits. Or if not, I was going to compile HP Touchpad's AOKP as listed here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1485861

but... I really rather stay on CM9 and not switch to AOKP. I just want to know where to start with the edits. Not asking anyone to do it for me. Just need a starting point. to get this WebOS card deck environment


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

to make these changes you would have to use apktool or apk manager on your computer to decompile the framework-res.apk and go to the res/values folder and i believe all the xml files that u need to edit are in there you wold edit the xml files with pspad or a program like that then after you make the changes ur apktool or manager to recompile the framework-res.apk and put it back on tab either through root explorer or push it through adb make sure u do a backup of your tab first editing these files could easily cause a bootloop


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I also have a nexus, and thought this was a strange mod to want on that device, but on the TP, which I use almost exclusively in landscape, this would be a great mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm trying to do so, but no good news so far.

I think it's a good mod.

I've tested in emulator and it works ok, but on touchpad it doesn't work.

...


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

I attempted to do this myself via a decompile and recompile and came to the conclusion I need to leave this to people who know what they are doing in that department.









Would very much like to have this on the touchpad though so I'm really hoping someone makes this accessible for CM9 at some point.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

in my touchpad is working (alpha 0.5)

Sometimes I've had reboots.

In mi case I've set Task Changer to open recent ICS at extra zone (upper).

Download

Download 120 dpi - I didn't tested.

Download 120 dpi - I didn't tested.

*Instruccions*

1- Copy file SystemUI_final.apk to the sdcard root folder
2- Use ES Explorer
3- Settings to mount system as r-w
4- Copy from sdcard to /System/app
5- Rename SystemUI.apk to SystemUI_orig.apk (just in case)
6- Rename SystemUI_final.apk to SystemUI.apk
7- Reboot

*It's no a bad idea to make an nandroid backup before trying these things.*


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Now we have a video.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

pacosal said:


> Hi, in my touchpad is working (alpha 0.5) Sometimes I've had reboots. In mi case I've set Task Changer to open recent ICS at extra zone (upper). Download *Instruccions* 1- Copy file SystemUI_final.apk to the sdcard root folder 2- Use ES Explorer 3- Settings to mount sysmem as r-w 4- Copy from sdcard to /System/app 5- Rename SystemUI.apk to SystemUI_orig.apk (just in case) 6- Rename SystemUI_final.apk to SystemUI.apk 7- Reboot *It's no a bad idea to make an nandroid backup before try these things.*


WOW pacosal! hey man big fan of your work. Was not expecting the developer of Task Changer himself to compile this mod lol. Anyways I tried your method listed above and nothing changed. I downloaded the SystemUI_final several times and nothing changed (except my wallpaper went back to default).

I copied it to the system/app folder, renamed SystemUI to SystemUI_original, then renamed the final version to SystemUI.apk. Rebooted too. tried this multiple times.

And "Settings to mount sysmem as r-w" just means: Action bar (menu) > Settings > Checkbox "Mount File System" correct?

Any reason why my Recent Apps is still vertical?

P.S. btw thanks for responding. I immediately donated and bought the Pacosal license once i saw your response. =] Appreciate your involvement in the community man


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

@pacosal: Thanks for posting this. I'm using it and it does work. No reboots here so far.

I should mention that the orientation of the thumbnails is more landscape than portrait, like the first picture.

Also when I use this feature in landscape mode only part of the screen behind the thumbnails is shaded.

Other than that, I like this a lot and hope some version of it becomes standard in TP Android ROMs in the future.



bboyairwreck said:


> And "Settings to mount sysmem as r-w" just means: Action bar (menu) > Settings > Checkbox "Mount File System" correct?


Yes. It tells your file browser you want read/write access instead of read only. Without read/write access you can't move, delete, rename, overwrite etc to files.

The first time you do it a prompt from Superuser will probably show up. Make sure you click to allow it.

Also, once you copy the file over you have to change the permissions to rw-r--r--. Basically the permissions should be exactly the same as the other files in the directory. After you have changed the permissions then reboot and it should work.


----------



## smiley4017 (Oct 17, 2011)

Any reason why my Recent Apps is still vertical?

I had the same problem. I changed the permissions to match the rest of the apps. Rebooted and it worked. I tried it with the original launcher and the nova launcher. Works fine with both. I.love this


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Works well with both, nice job Pascoal!
One thing though, would you be able to make a version for 120 dpi also? Since right now, the usable area for the box in 120dpi is smaller than the screen horizontally.


----------



## tsouthen (Jan 20, 2012)

This is great!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Motoki said:


> Also, once you copy the file over you have to change the permissions to rw-r--r--. Basically the permissions should be exactly the same as the other files in the directory. After you have changed the permissions then reboot and it should work.


THANK YOU! That's exactly what i needed to do. I changed it at first and still nothing happened but i just re downloaded the file and did it over again and immediately when i renamed it i changed the permissions, rebooted it. All good

Wonder if there is anyway to get the thumbnail previews higher quality. Oh well that can be a a long term goal but achieved what I wanted on my touchpad. =]


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

rohan said:


> Works well with both, nice job Pascoal!
> One thing though, would you be able to make a version for 120 dpi also? Since right now, the usable area for the box in 120dpi is smaller than the screen horizontally.


Look at post #7 and tell us if it's working.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Motoki said:


> Look at post #7 and tell us if it's working.


It's better but in landscape mode there is still a small area that doesn't have the background shading.


----------



## dudemaaan (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice works well, but I can't get the zone at the bottom to work?


----------



## dudemaaan (Feb 1, 2012)

I take it back it works its just very particular on how you swype it


----------



## dudemaaan (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 on higher quality images.

And is there a way to make apps fling closed easier? I notice webos is much easier to fling stuff closed


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so here is a screenshot of this mod in its current state on 120 dpi build of cm9:








I don't have access to a computer at the moment or I'd whip out apk tool and polish it up myself.
Also it would certainly be neat to get slightly higher resolution thumbnails... I may try to look into it when I get back to a computer.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so here is a screenshot of this mod in its current state on 120 dpi build of cm9:








I don't have access to a computer at the moment or I'd whip out apk tool and polish it up myself.
Also it would certainly be neat to get slightly higher resolution thumbnails... I may try to look into it when I get back to a computer.


----------



## tbob18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Xaero252 said:


> Okay so here is a screenshot of this mod in its current state on 120 dpi build of cm9:
> 
> I don't have access to a computer at the moment or I'd whip out apk tool and polish it up myself.
> Also it would certainly be neat to get slightly higher resolution thumbnails... I may try to look into it when I get back to a computer.


I spent a lot of time on trying to get higher resolution thumbnails and never was able to figure it out.

I was able to get landscape working quite nicely (fullscreen and all), I even got things looking OK in portrait, although it did not function perfectly. But without higher resolution thumbnails it is kind of pointless.

The thumbnail size is directly linked to dpi, if you set the DPI to 240, you'll get slightly higher resolution thumbnails.

I looked in all the smali files within SystemUI and could not find where it was linked, if we could somehow fake the thumbnail generator in SystemUI _(I assume that is what generates the thumbnails anyway) _into thinking that we had ~800 dpi screens, we'd probably have big enough thumbnails where it would look decent at 1/2 the size of the screen.

Maybe it needs to be built from source?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Haven't try this yet, but it would a lot easier doing that from source than hacking the smali (even If I like hacking )

This is how the thumbnails are created


```
<br />
[URL=https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/packages/SystemUI/src/com/android/systemui/recent/RecentsPanelView]https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/packages/SystemUI/src/com/android/systemui/recent/RecentsPanelView[/URL].java<br />
...<br />
    public void updateValuesFromResources() {<br />
	    final Resources res = mContext.getResources();<br />
	    mThumbnailWidth = Math.round(res.getDimension(R.dimen.status_bar_recents_thumbnail_width));<br />
	    mFitThumbnailToXY = res.getBoolean(R.bool.config_recents_thumbnail_image_fits_to_xy);<br />
    }<br />
...<br />
<br />
		    // scale the image to fill the full width of the ImageView. do this only if<br />
		    // we haven't set a bitmap before, or if the bitmap size has changed<br />
		    if (h.thumbnailViewImageBitmap == null ||<br />
			    h.thumbnailViewImageBitmap.getWidth() != thumbnail.getWidth() ||<br />
			    h.thumbnailViewImageBitmap.getHeight() != thumbnail.getHeight()) {<br />
			    if (mFitThumbnailToXY) {<br />
				    h.thumbnailViewImage.setScaleType(ScaleType.FIT_XY);<br />
			    } else {<br />
				    Matrix scaleMatrix = new Matrix();<br />
				    float scale = mThumbnailWidth / (float) thumbnail.getWidth();<br />
				    scaleMatrix.setScale(scale, scale);<br />
				    h.thumbnailViewImage.setScaleType(ScaleType.MATRIX);<br />
				    h.thumbnailViewImage.setImageMatrix(scaleMatrix);<br />
			    }<br />
		    }       	<br />
    <br />
-------<br />
<br />
[URL=https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/packages/SystemUI/res/values/dimens]https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/packages/SystemUI/res/values/dimens[/URL].xml<br />
...<br />
    <!-- Size of application thumbnail --><br />
    <dimen name="status_bar_recents_thumbnail_width">164dp</dimen><br />
    <dimen name="status_bar_recents_thumbnail_height">145dp</dimen><br />
<br />
-------<br />
<br />
[URL=https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/packages/SystemUI/res/values/config]https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/packages/SystemUI/res/values/config[/URL].xml<br />
...<br />
   	 <!-- Whether recents thumbnails should stretch in both x and y to fill their<br />
ImageView --><br />
    <bool name="config_recents_thumbnail_image_fits_to_xy">false</bool><br />
    <br />
```
Will have a play when at home, A1 was just released, so first I will do a build with A1 and then made the changes to increase the size of the thumbnails


----------



## tbob18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dubi said:


> Haven't try this yet, but it would a lot easier doing that from source than hacking the smali (even If I like hacking )
> 
> This is how the thumbnails are created
> 
> Will have a play when at home, A1 was just released, so first I will do a build with A1 and then made the changes to increase the size of the thumbnails


That xml file controls the size that thumbnail that is displayed (even if it means stretching it), it won't control the actual generated size.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, that code (not just the XML) is for displaying the thumbnail, for what I see the creation is done somewhere the ActivityManager
and then retrieved from the Task object.

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/core/java/android/app/ActivityManager.java


```
<br />
    ...    <br />
    void loadThumbnail(TaskDescription td) {<br />
	    final ActivityManager am = (ActivityManager)<br />
			    mContext.getSystemService(Context.ACTIVITY_SERVICE);<br />
	    ActivityManager.TaskThumbnails thumbs = am.getTaskThumbnails(td.persistentTaskId);<br />
<br />
	    if (DEBUG) Log.v(TAG, "Loaded bitmap for task "<br />
    ....<br />
    <br />
   		 public void readFromParcel(Parcel source) {<br />
		    id = source.readInt();<br />
		    baseActivity = ComponentName.readFromParcel(source);<br />
		    topActivity = ComponentName.readFromParcel(source);<br />
		    if (source.readInt() != 0) {<br />
			    thumbnail = Bitmap.CREATOR.createFromParcel(source);<br />
		    } else {<br />
			    thumbnail = null;<br />
		    }<br />
		    description = TextUtils.CHAR_SEQUENCE_CREATOR.createFromParcel(source);<br />
		    numActivities = source.readInt();<br />
		    numRunning = source.readInt();<br />
	    }<br />
    ....    <br />
```
I don't have a local copy of the source and git is crap to browse code, It's a lot easier with eclipse directly on the build vm
You may try changing this xml (If you still want to hack the SystemUI.apk)


```
<br />
[URL=https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/core/res/res/values/dimens]https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/core/res/res/values/dimens[/URL].xml<br />
<resources><br />
    <!-- The width that is used when creating thumbnails of applications. --><br />
    <dimen name="thumbnail_width">120dp</dimen><br />
    <!-- The height that is used when creating thumbnails of applications. --><br />
    <dimen name="thumbnail_height">120dp</dimen><br />
    <!-- The standard size (both width and height) of an application icon that<br />
will be displayed in the app launcher and elsewhere. -->    <br />
```
Will follow up those and see where the dimensions are taken from.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Is that SystemUI dimens.xml the only file that needs edited?


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

What is the DPI shown in the video?


----------



## tbob18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dubi said:


> Yep, that code (not just the XML) is for displaying the thumbnail, for what I see the creation is done somewhere the ActivityManager
> and then retrieved from the Task object.
> 
> https://github.com/C...ityManager.java
> ...


Nice find! Good luck!

If I'm feeling adventurous maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Video demo added! see OP.



samleung said:


> What is the DPI shown in the video?


It wasn't the 120 dpi. I just installed the 120 dpi after Alpha1. Looks so much better. But yeah Thumbnails a just a tiny bit better but not by much. Hopefully, tbob18 and dubi, that method find will work for you guys! Thanks for the support.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

bboyairwreck said:


> Video demo added! see OP.
> 
> It wasn't the 120 dpi. I just installed the 120 dpi after Alpha1. Looks so much better. But yeah Thumbnails a just a tiny bit better but not by much. Hopefully, tbob18 and dubi, that method find will work for you guys! Thanks for the support.


Thanks for the video and for your words.

I've put a new 120 apk in order to get the whole width, but I didn't tested!

pacosal


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Thanks for the video and for your words.
> 
> I've put a new 120 apk in order to get the whole width, but I didn't tested!
> 
> pacosal


Works for me. Thanks Paco!

Edit: Running CM9 A2 at 132DPI


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

pacosal said:


> Thanks for the video and for your words.
> 
> I've put a new 120 apk in order to get the whole width, but I didn't tested!
> 
> pacosal


new 120 apk works for me, Alpha2


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, but been quite busy lately 8)

This is what creates the thumbnails


```
<br />
ActivityStack.java in (framework/base/services/java/com/android/server/am)<br />
---------------<br />
    public final Bitmap screenshotActivities(ActivityRecord who) {<br />
	    if (who.noDisplay) {<br />
		    return null;<br />
	    }<br />
	    <br />
	    Resources res = mService.mContext.getResources();<br />
	    int w = mThumbnailWidth;<br />
	    int h = mThumbnailHeight;<br />
	    if (w < 0) {<br />
		    mThumbnailWidth = w =<br />
			    res.getDimensionPixelSize(com.android.internal.R.dimen.thumbnail_width);<br />
		    mThumbnailHeight = h =<br />
			    res.getDimensionPixelSize(com.android.internal.R.dimen.thumbnail_height);<br />
	    }<br />
<br />
	    if (w > 0) {<br />
		    return mService.mWindowManager.screenshotApplications(who.appToken, w, h);<br />
	    }<br />
	    return null;<br />
    }<br />
    -------------------<br />
    <br />
```
 Two screen shows, one with the default values and another with a hardcoded 800px



















In theory it should be possible just to change the dimes.xml to get the new size


```
<br />
[URL=https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/core/res/res/values/dimens]https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/core/res/res/values/dimens[/URL].xml<br />
<resources><br />
    <!-- The width that is used when creating thumbnails of applications. --><br />
    <dimen name="thumbnail_width">120dp</dimen><br />
    <!-- The height that is used when creating thumbnails of applications. --><br />
    <dimen name="thumbnail_height">120dp</dimen><br />
    <!-- The standard size (both width and height) of an application icon that<br />
will be displayed in the app launcher and elsewhere. -->  <br />
<br />
```
Still need to work on that, but in case someone wants to test it, here is the services.jar with the hardcoded changes

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/services.jar_thumb800


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Dubi said:


> This is what creates the thumbnails
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


hey dubi, thanks for your work. I am a student currently in computer engineering and I'm studying java and just eager to learn alot how android runs it. Still a beginner with this but I just was curious of the test


```
<br />
if (w <  0)<br />
```
when would the thumbnail width every be < 0? is that saying when a screen shot does not already exist?
and how come we are not returning some kind of a bitmap when our method type is "public final Bitmap".
Unless

```
<br />
if (w > 0) {<br />
			return mService.mWindowManager.screenshotApplications(who.appToken, w, h);<br />
		}<br />
```
^ that method returns it? is that correct?

Forgive my noob questions. been trying to study the Android documentation while learning java at the same time.

-Airwreck


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

somewhere in the code, I think it was when the task is created, the size of the thumbnail is initalized to -1, both mthumbnailwidth and mthumbanilheigth, so that conditionshould be just to see if we get a value from the resource (playing safe)
the whole procedure of creating the thmbnail is quite dificult to trace, it's uses a couple of services as well as the activity manager, plus the systemui to show the stuff.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone considered contacting the app developer and simply asking for an option for larger thumbnails?

EDIT: I'm being stupid. n/m.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

you mean Google?








those changes work for me, I can have nice thumbnails not the ultralow res


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Dubi said:


> you mean Google?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, I thought it was the 3rd party program we were talking about making the thumbnails.  Guess I should try it before commenting.


----------



## Ayziaa (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Dubi! Awesome work! Services.jar makes everything looks real good! I was trying to change thumbnails size and I went into SystemUI/res/values/dimensions

<dimen name="status_bar_recents_thumbnail_width">120.0dip</dimen>
<dimen name="status_bar_recents_thumbnail_height">120.0dip</dimen>

but I'm starting to think i'm not in the right place.

Where is this?

/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/core/res/res/values/dimens.xml


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

as tbob11 said, those values control the size of the displayed thumbnail, not the size used when capturing the thumbnail.
for those you must change the dimens.xml in framework/core.
Ithink is the res ends in framkework-res.apk but havent time to check it jet.
I was building the framework service so it was easy just to hardcode the 800,600 in the call rather than find the res 8)
but pretty sure is in there (framework-res.apk), that package holds most of resources for the framework

btw, did you managed to build it from souce?
if so, install eclipse to look and change the code, its a lot better than vi


----------



## Ayziaa (Dec 30, 2011)

> btw, did you managed to build it from souce?
> if so, install eclipse to look and change the code, its a lot better than vi


No nerver had a successfull build







. even after changing gcc compiler







. I kind gave up for now, but I learned a lot from this attempts








I allready have eclipse but I'm using notepad++ to look the code (decompiling with apktool), I'm not directly browsing the code because I'm on my windows7 partition
















Edit: I'm only looking over xml for now that's why I'm using apktool, and I know nothing about java so








Edit: wait you were talking about building cm9 or building services.jar?


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess I'll wait till this is more complete. Just isn't working like it is supposed to.

I downloaded and pushed the 120dpi systemui, pushed the modded services.jar, installed Task Changer Pro, and it is still giving me the vertical small ICS switcher....


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

you should try redflea's guide, it start showing how to create a vm machine and all the steps to get the build running.
have a look at the 'how to build' thread


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Lothinator said:


> I guess I'll have to wait until this is working better or somebody writes a proper installation procedure. Don't feel like futzing with this all day myself.
> 
> I downloaded and pushed the 120dpi systemui, pushed the modded services.jar, installed Task Changer Pro, and it is still giving me the vertical small ICS switcher.... Not only that, but task changer pro is extremely unresponsive to swipes in the specified action zones... I have to try two or three times for it to actually activate.


I'm using 132 but shouldnt matter too much.
make sure to reboot (or kill the systemui service), it should show the horizontal after the restart.
the steps are just replace the current systemui.apk (/system/app) and the services .jar for the highrss (in /ystem/framework)

even if you just change the systemui, it should give you the horizontal bar.


----------



## Ayziaa (Dec 30, 2011)

Dubi said:


> you should try redflea's guide, it start showing how to create a vm machine and all the steps to get the build running.
> have a look at the 'how to build' thread


I will!


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Dubi said:


> I'm using 132 but shouldnt matter too much.
> make sure to reboot (or kill the systemui service), it should show the horizontal after the restart.
> the steps are just replace the current systemui.apk (/system/app) and the services .jar for the highrss (in /ystem/framework)
> 
> even if you just change the systemui, it should give you the horizontal bar.


Ahh, I'm an idiot. I backed up my existing SystemUI.... then I pushed that instead of the new one... I should step away from the keyboard today.

Sorry that I seem a bit slow on the uptake, usually I don't have these problems







... I already have a build environment up and running and I would just make the changes there and make a full build, but I don't want to lose HD video, so I'm using A2.

EDIT: Got it working now









The only problem I have now is still that Task Changer just seems sluggish... hoping this will get better with updates to the app.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

hehehe, don't worry, that happens a lot.
Even worse if you have to wait for a reboot.

btw, the SystemUI does not need a reboot.
you can stop and restart the service as soon as you replace it.
That's what my "first" hide bar tool was doing.

just do
# killall com.android.systemui
and
# am startservice -n com.android.systemui/.SystemUIService
it saves some time 8)

BTW, I'm also waiting for the HW fix to be merged, so I can do a build with all this changes.
It's a lot easier within the source than hacking the apk 8)


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Dubi said:


> BTW, I'm also waiting for the HW fix to be merged, so I can do a build with all this changes.
> It's a lot easier within the source than hacking the apk 8)


What change ID is it?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

it's not merged yet, I read somewhere in the nightlybuild post that Darling was suppose to do some clean up and merged today or at least submited for review so we can pick the changes.

I know the current code doesn't have the changes because I did a repo sync and it doesn't have anything new (HW is not there, no youtube HD), and gerrit don't show anything new


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahh I was just wondering if it was up for cherry-picking yet either







... I'll be patient then.

Trying to keep up with all the changes on this AND on the p999 builds (which aren't available on gerrit yet either) is beginning to be mind numbing LOL...


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Dubi said:


> Still need to work on that, but in case someone wants to test it, here is the services.jar with the hardcoded changes
> 
> http://www.zen24223....es.jar_thumb800


so Dubi to confirm, i just need to replace this^ file with the "services.jar" file in system/framework directory to get the 800px thumbnails correct?


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

bboyairwreck said:


> so Dubi to confirm, i just need to replace this^ file with the "services.jar" file in system/framework directory to get the 800px thumbnails correct?


That and the SystemUI.apk posted earlier.


----------



## tbob18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome find Dubi!

Sure enough, */res/values-xlarge/dimens.xml* controls the thumbnail resolution.

I'll be creating a SystemUI.apk with larger thumbs - more like WebOS, and a few other tweaks. The status bar will be visible while in the task switcher, "No recent apps", and the app title will line up better. Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to get portrait to work properly.

Here is the framework-res.apk for Alpha 2 with 800x572 resolution thumbs _(the correct aspect ratio at 120dpi - as it takes screenshots without the status bar)_







:

http://www.mediafire...ia1bd43ei2412wk

The best way to replace it is to use ADB:

adb shell mount -o remount,rw /system
adb push framework-res.apk /system/framework
adb shell chmod 0644 /system/framework/framework-res.apk


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks great. When the final versions bundled with Hires thumbnails are uploaded, is the popular 132dpi a possibility? Did this with the above fix on 132 and the right side is not covered when going into app switcher.


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow my favorite feature of webos is now available for android. I really hope this gets updated more, it looks great!


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

Since I was having issues getting the TP to connect via ADB, I used ES File Explorer to dump the framework-res.apk file into the \system\framework folder. After rebooting it had removed any specific account settings I had previously set up. *Would not recommend doing it this way. Do it via ADB.*


----------



## tbob18 (Feb 21, 2012)

My release is here.


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

tbob18 said:


> so Dubi to confirm, i just need to replace this^ file with the "services.jar" file in system/framework directory to get the 800px thumbnails correct?


So I moved the original services.jar file, downloaded what Dubi upped onto this thread in post 33, and then restarted. The thumbnails are definitely clearer, but every time my computer reboots, the tablet begins optimizing the apps and the process takes forever...What should I do? I see that tbob18 upped something, but should I delete the Dubi jar file, replace it with the original jar file, and then try tbob's?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

yep, ignore the services.jar hack, that was just a quick tests.
It's always safer to just play with the resource than not hacking the code.
Services.jar contains a lot of other services used internally by the whole system, so it's more tied to the version you are running (a.0.6/a1/a2)

Use tbob one, and just replace "systemui.apk" and "framework-res.apk"


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

Sightly off topic, but it was sugested to do a nandroid backup before doing this procedure. Where can I get nandroid backup, it does not appear in the market place?​


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

noseph said:


> Sightly off topic, but it was sugested to do a nandroid backup before doing this procedure. Where can I get nandroid backup, it does not appear in the market place?​


An "nandroid" backup is what we call a backup done from your recovery.
If you have CWM installed (ClockWorkMod option in the moboot screen) do a backup from there, so if something goes wrong you can restore everything as it was before.


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi,
> 
> in my touchpad is working (alpha 0.5)
> 
> ...


Hi Pacosal,

Any way you to make Task Changer allow extra zones at both the top *AND *bottom? With this new mod and Dubi's togglebar, I'd love to use the lower zone to open up the WebOS-type app switcher just like WebOS and use the upper zone to go home. Right now I have to use the left and right zones for going home, but it would be much more intuitive for me to swipe down to go home.

Thanks!


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

Just want to thank all the developers involved with the mods in this thread. I am new to cm on the TouchPad and these mods make me feel more comfortable and at home with ics on my TouchPad.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

noseph said:


> Just want to thank all the developers involved with the mods in this thread. I am new to cm on the TouchPad and these mods make me feel more comfortable and at home with ics on my TouchPad.


Seconded. While WebOS is sorely lacking in app selection, I think it's UI is quite well done and something Android could use more of. I hope this will continue to be developed.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## nypaulie (Sep 11, 2011)

I downloaded the SystemUI_final.apk - renamed my file: SystemUI.apk (in /system/app/) to SystemUI_hold.apk.
I then put the downloaded file into my /system/app/ folder and renamed it SystemUI.apk. I changed the permissions to match the ones in the original apk file: rw-r--r--
I installed File Changer Titanium.
When I boot up I get the following error: "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped."
I had to rename my original apk file back to what it was to get my tablet working again.
What am I doing wrong? Thanks for anyone's help. I would love to get this working.

[Added Later] I also tried the downloaded SystemUI_final_120.apk and I still get "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped."


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

havent look at this is quite a long time, but I guess that error is because your base android is newer (incompatible) with the mod (the hacked systemui.apk)
what version of CM9 you got?

check Tbob18 thread in the development section, it may have some files compatible with your version


----------



## nypaulie (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's the info on what CM9 I'm using (nightly of 5-18-12)...







Also, I will flash the CM9 nightly from 5-7-12 that Tbob 18 referred to, and try again.

[Added Later] Flashed the 5/7 nightly and now I don't get the error msg about SystemUI stopping, but I lost my bottom menu bar... no return arrow, home icon, recent apps icon, clock, etc.. Is this normal? Can I get them back with any File Changer settings?


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

nypaulie - I believe that the app in this thread has been abandoned in favor of tbob18's WebCM9 0.4 app which has different versions to support different builds of CM9. I will add a link when I get to a computer.

_Edit: _here is the link http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19142-mod-port-webcm9-04-webos-like-app-switcher-3912-cm9aokp/#entry502529


----------

